# Infected Gills On Rbp?



## SAD_DC (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi I had a quick question. I have noticed one of my reds has slightly enlarged gills, the edge of the gills is white in color and looks swollen, it has been like this for a while now and I was just wondering what this could be, any ideas?
I will post pics later 
Thanks guys


----------



## SAD_DC (Jan 5, 2006)

here are some pix


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Looks like a case of gill curl, usually cased from less than perfect water conditions.

How much and how often do you waterchange? Do you do thorough gravel washes?

How many rbp and what sized tank? What filtration are you running?

I would get on top of your tank maintainence but all you can really do to correct the problem is to perform the surgery to cut off the edge and hope it heals up properly. If it has goten to the hard membrane though the chances of a full recovery are more slim.

I performed this once on a gold mac and he healed perfectly within two weeks


----------



## SAD_DC (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks for the response.
I recently Moved all 3 of my reds to a 75g from a 55
So far Cleanings have been every 2 weeks or so but I will start doing a weekly cleaning starting today.
I'm just curious thou why is it that only one of my 3 fish have this?
And I'm pretty set on filtration I have 2x penguin 350's
A Rena xp1(which I am planning on upgrading to a xp2 or 3) and a aquaclear 50 Powerhead with the filtration attachment, so like I said I'm pretty set on filtration


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Is the soft gill membrane curling over on itself as it looks like it could be but I cant tell for sure from those pics.


----------

